# Snow Grey



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I've shot many greys over the years but never one in the snow and never one with the iron sights. Went out for a single stand yesterday evening and got comfortable. Textbook style stand. Around the 10 minute mark this guy comes flying in and stops in the spot and just like predicted, 38 yards chest facing me. I love sets like this when the critters cooperate 100%. Dropped him a second after he hit the breaks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice fox, keep getting em.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good one, and a nice looking fox at that.

So how do you train them to come to you like that? lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the Fox Eric !!

Do you use 22lr or mag?


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

22lr like always!


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Calling foxes is always fun.


----------

